# Retrix Gold Universal Emulator UWP / All Platforms



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)

*Hello,*
Regarding to the old release *"Retrix Silver"..  *the new stable, advanced version is here...

*RetriX Gold (2.7.5.0)

Compatible with:*

*XBOX 1*

*Windows 10* (x64, x86, ARM)

*Surface*

*Lumia 950/XL* (Older devices expected to work)

*Other Devices supports UWP Applications*
*What's New?

Release 2.7.5.0
*
*Cores List*

Add version number for each core (Very important for future usage)
*Cores Update *

You can update the current cores from local (.dll) files

Now I can release updates for the cores only and this will reduce the amount of Retrix updates
*Touch Gamepad Buttons*

Customize buttons positions (individually) now possible for each console
*Auto Save*

Auto save settings moved to saves menu at the top-left
*Sound Effects*

change "success" notification to a lighter sound effect
*FBNeo*

FBNeo games databases updated



Spoiler: Release 2.7.4.0



*Release 2.7.4.0*

*PSX*
Because of an *issue *related to the controller
In this release.. when you start any *PSX *game you have to *choose *if you want to include the* Analog control* or not*.*
*It's completely based on your game requirements*


*The issue*
*Some games was not detect the controller at all when the analog control included*





Spoiler: Release 2.7.2.0 - 2.7.3.0 (XBox Special)



*Release 2.7.3.0
*
*Features*

*Added:* Layout -> Show/Hide  L2 R2 Touch Buttons
*Added:* 1X, 2X Touch Buttons:
*1X*: R1+L1
*2X*: R2+L2

*Enhancements*

If XBox menu appeared the game will automatically paused
The Game will resume after closing the menu
*Fixes*

Fix PSX (Old) + AnyCore open counter
Fix Actions Feature accuracy

*Release 2.7.2.0 + XBox Special Enhancements*
*
XBox*

*XBox/Gamepad* Controls can be customized for each console as you like
*XBox Menu* (Fast & short way to save/pause/stop.. and more)
Show *XBox Menu* [Press Down + [Select/View])

*Quick Save* *Beta *(Press Left + [Select/View])

*Show Saves* List (Press Right + [Select/View])
*
*​
*More Features*

*Touch pad* can be customized for each console

Add *CD Support* option for Any Core

*Compatibility list* view: will show the skipped cores due compatibility issues

*Reset AnyCore*: You can delete all AnyCore files from the *Settings Page*

*PSX (Old) Core* re-added along with the new one (it might work if the new one fail with some games)
*Enhancements*

Now you can show/hide "Actions Keys" alone, no longer linked with Save/Load/Mute keys

Gameplay menu name changed to "Layout"

Show/Hide Special Keys moved to "Layout" menu

Show/Hide Actions Keys moved to "Layout" menu
*
Fixes*

Fix Sega CD Console name in BIOS page (it was appear as SG-1000 by mistake)

Fix app was crash if the user hold on empty list
Fix PSX was not detect Gamepad in some games






Spoiler: Release 2.7.0.0 - 2.7.1.0



*Release 2.7.1.0*

*Any Core*

Now you can import multiple cores
All cores imported by Any Core feature can be full customized

You can use BIOS map to inform the system about the required BIOS files for the related core
Pinned mode: the core will be moved to the top

*Touch Controls*

Now you can fully customize the controls (Scale, Position)
Customization will be saved until the user choose to reset

*Compatibility Detector (Beta)*

If any core was not Compatible and caused any crash, will be skipped in the next start
If you lost/missed some cores try to reset the app data

*Save State*

Clean all saves option now available in the slots menu

*Fixes*

Fix blank snapshot on stop
Fix audio level after mute






Spoiler: Release 2.6.8.0 - 2.6.9.0



*Release 2.6.9.0*

Fix images caching issue
Move Arcade console to the top
*Release 2.6.8.0*
*Important Fix*

Fix the most important issue in the app, the issue was causing crash each few minutes
Other Fixes related to the performance
Tested for over 30 minute with auto save each 1 minute without any problem






Spoiler: Release 2.6.7.0



*Games List*

New Layout, the list is more advanced
You can use *search* to find your game
You can manage the recent games list like *delete* one game from the recent list
A *snapshot* will be taken from the game once you stop playing
Cartridges *Icons* for most consoles
*Save Engine*

New save engine
New list view will show the saves with screenshot
You can use 1-10 save slots  (Managed by user)
Quick save now will save upto another 10 slots will be overwritten with the older (Managed by Retrix)
Auto save now will save upto another 15 slot will be overwritten with the older (Managed by Retrix)
All results will be sorted by the latest save

*Performance*

Finally audio buffer performance issue fixed
Delay Frames feature: will solve some performance issue
Audio Buffer Counter, helpful for monitoring the performance

*Mixed Content*

Now if you select games folder and the folder was contain many *.zip* games
Retrix will show only the *supported* games

*App Layout*

Enhanced Layouts
More *responsive* than before

*Gameplay*

Total time played will appear near to the game
Overall time played will appear under the recent list

*Action Buttons*

Action buttons can be used now for quick save/load

*Audio*

Add new option for audio levels (High Level)
Add audio effects (Echo, Reverb)
Mute audio can increase the performance

*Sega VirtualPad*

Show / Hide XYZ can be set now from the Layout menu

*Extras*

Added: Video only option (stop the audio)

*Fixes*

Fix Internal timers bugs
Fix Sega consoles BIOS files conflict
Fix FPS results
Resolve cursor direction when rotate the screen (Right / Left)

*Known Issues *

AS PER 2.6.5.0
Auto save could cause crash in some cases.
Atari Lynx requires "zipped" roms on ARM (only)






Spoiler: Release 2.6.5.0 - 2.6.6.0



*New Consoles*

SEGA Saturn (Beta) (Desktop / Mobile)
Nintendo N64 (Beta) (Desktop / Mobile)
New NDS Emulation Core
Atari Lynx
Atari Jaguar (Beta)  [Not fully stable, Game-pad controls not tested yet]
Vectrex
Virtual Boy

NES (Nestopia Engine)

*Consoles Cores*
Emulation Cores updated to the latest with new advanced options


*In-Game Options*
You can now update the emulation core options while playing
*Core Options: *Save your customized core options as default values

*BIOS Files*

*Optional BIOS :* (Extra Optional Bios Files can be used with some emulators)
*Enhanced Page:* Now the BIOS page looks better and more detailed , You can also filter the list by console name to get the exact files
Verification for *Arcade, NeoGeo* BIOS disabled because it's very hard to find them, some BIOS files online working you can now try these files

*Auto-save *
Auto-save each custom time ( 15, 30, 60, 90 Second ) + on stop

*Nintendo DS*
Now working without BIOS (You can still use optional BIOS)

*Save State: *Save state is active and stable
*Core Options:* Extra Core options are available now
*Left Analog: *now linked with the pointer position and it will move the cursor when it's available, tap on the left analog it will emulate the tap action (instead of touch)
*Touch (Beta): *Cursor / Pointer Work with touch as beta testing still need enhancements, not fully accurate  but..
If you tap on the screen it will emulate the tap action, so you can use Analog to move the cursor and tap on the screen
You can choose the relation between the cursor and the analog control from "Core Options"


*Sony PSX*
More Performance Improvement added to PSX, specially for mobile devices


*NeoGeo, Arcade*

NeoGeo, Arcade, PolyMaster now using the latest emulation core *FBNeo (Thanks for FBNeo Team)*
*Smart Filename* resolver, whatever your file name is.. Retrix will resolve the name to the original
*FBNeo SubSystem* is active now, subsystem will allow you to run multiple types of games using Arcade console
Below list of the subsystems
CBS ColecoVision   
MSX 1
NEC PC-Engine - NEC SuperGrafX - NECTurboGrafx-16
Nintendo Entertainment System - Nintendo Family Disk System 
Sega GameGear -  Sega Master System - Sega Megadrive - Sega SG-1000   
SNK Neo Geo Pocket - Neogeo CD
ZX Spectrum

*Note 1: *The ROM need to be inside zip file, and with custom name find it here
*Visit:* Libretro Documentation for more details about the bios files

*Note 2:*  If *Smart Name* resolver didn't help, you have to get the name manually
*Note 3:*  If you are a fan of *Arcade games* please let me know the correct (sequence + colors ) of the buttons after your try.




*Consoles Icons*

Consoles Icons Enhanced + More consoles icons added
The games will look totally different after install Retrix.



*Log List*
You can track the emulation logs while playing, very helpful for solving the problems


*Safe Stop*
Now the emulator will stop the game safely to reduce the issues that could appear when you are switching between the consoles


*Auto Save*
The game will be saved to *Slot 10* when you stop the game , this option can be enabled from *Extras* check *Auto Save*


*AnyCore*

This feature will allow you to import new core directly from the storage
The core should be prepared for *libretro *API with the *old VFS* functions

*Rotate Game-play*
Rotate game-play screen (Left/Right), very useful for some NDS games

*Fixes*

Fix SNES controls (Swap between L, R)
Fix NDS controls (Swap between L, R)
*Performance* menu name changed to *Extras*
Fix the crash when the game failed to load, now it's more stable than ever
Prevent NeoGeo, Arcade, PolyMaster from stop loading the game because of the CRC check
Always check the *Log List* to know what exactly the problem *FBNeo Team* prepared the core with very detailed log


*Known Issues *

*Zip Files *for *PC-FX* not working always, preferred to load the game unzipped directly from the folder
*SEGA 32X* not working on *Mobile*, some games might work
*CCD* roms is not working currently for PSX, try to get the ROM in other type like *ISO*
*SEGA Saturn* currently provide slow performance on *Mobile*
*Nintendo 64* Slow performance and not fully stable
*Arcade, NeoGeo*  7z files supported by the core but it might not work for now with Retrix






Thanks for the original developer of *Retrix* *ALBERTO FUSTINONI*
Special Thank for *Libretro* as well


If you are new with *Retrix* please *Visit Here* for more details and help


*Downloads  (Updated on 6th Feb 2021)*
Windows 10 (x64)
Windows 10 (x86)
Windows 10 (ARM / Mobile)

-> All In one folder <-

*AnyCore Files*
Here collection of libretro cores can be used in Any Core feature
Click Here

*BIOS Files?*
Maybe this page could help
https://github.com/archtaurus/RetroPieBIOS


*Did you know?*
*Arcade *core can run *multiple system*

CBS ColecoVision
MSX 1
NEC PC-Engine - NEC SuperGrafX - NECTurboGrafx-16
Nintendo Entertainment System - Nintendo Family Disk System
Sega GameGear -  Sega Master System - Sega Megadrive - Sega SG-1000
SNK Neo Geo Pocket - Neogeo CD
ZX Spectrum
Once you select the game (.zip) choose *"Yes"* when Retrix ask you for *smart rename* so Retrix can detect the game system.


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 5, 2021)

Great to hear but really *NEEDS* Amiga core


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

New *Important Update Retrix Gold 2.6.7.0 *, Check the main message at the top (download links updated)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)

*Important Fix (2.6.8.0)* just released, check the main message above (download links updated).


----------



## cvskid (Jan 16, 2021)

Astifan said:


> *Important Fix (2.6.8.0)* just released, check the main message above (download links updated).


Since this is in UWP format can this be installed on a xbox system using dev mode?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)

cvskid said:


> Since this is in UWP format can this be installed on a xbox system using dev mode?


basically it should work fine, if you have xbox please try to install it and let me know if any problem appeared.
I'm really interested to see if it's fully supported on xbox.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

New Release *RetriX Gold (2.6.9.0) (check main post) minor fix related to the images cache issue*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)

New Release *RetriX Gold (2.7.0.0) (check main post), many important features has been added.

Update: Release 2.7.1.0* came quickly because I added *protection layer* from *crash *as the user now able to import new cores,


----------



## cvskid (Jan 26, 2021)

Astifan said:


> New Release *RetriX Gold (2.7.0.0) (check main post), many important features has been added.
> 
> Update: Release 2.7.1.0* came quickly because I added *protection layer* from *crash *as the user now able to import new cores,


Wanted to get back to you. Retrix installs and loads up on xbox. Tried pokemon stadium with the n64 section of retrix and it ran super slow. Then tried marvel vs capcom 1 in final burn neo which resulted in a black screen. Then tried the flintstones suprise at dinosuar peak and it ran fine.

 The controls work but there is always a overlay on the screen showing arrow keys and button inputs preventing you from actually playing anything since everytime you press a button, it activates something in the overlay menu at the same time as controlling the game itself. 

This was done using a xbox one s.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)

cvskid said:


> Wanted to get back to you. Retrix installs and loads up on xbox. Tried pokemon stadium with the n64 section of retrix and it ran super slow. Then tried marvel vs capcom 1 in final burn neo which resulted in a black screen. Then tried the flintstones suprise at dinosuar peak and it ran fine.
> 
> The controls work but there is always a overlay on the screen showing arrow keys and button inputs preventing you from actually playing anything since everytime you press a button, it activates something in the overlay menu at the same time as controlling the game itself.
> 
> This was done using a xbox one s.


Thanks for your feedback,

N64 currently beta and the performance as expected very slow (I'm trying to find any solution for the performance)

For final burn neo "black screen" reasons:

bios not available or not compatible.
game doesn't match FBNeo database

Also: Press on settings Icon -> Extras -> Debug -> Log List
you will have the exact reason from the log





My next target after all these updates is Xbox, so I'm going to add customization for Xbox including the overlay issue

meanwhile if you have any extra customization for (controls, layout) to make it better on Xbox please let me know.

Your feedback will help me a lot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

*Release 2.7.2.0 + XBox Special Enhancements Ready to download (check the main post) *


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

*Retrix Gold* *2.7.3.0* *Released* (Please check the main post).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

why is it called retrix _gold_ if it's free?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> why is it called retrix _gold_ if it's free?


*
Hi Latiodile, *

*"Retrix Gold"* as stable & advanced version of the original app
*"Gold"* in the original meaning, not from the commercial perspective

Maybe we can break the regular meaning about (*"Gold"* but *paid*), this is (*"Gold"* and *free*).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

*New Update Retrix Gold 2.7.4.0 (Get it from the main post)*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

*Retrix Gold 2.7.5.0* *Released *with *"Cores update" option* -* (Please check the main post)*


----------



## MWCool (Oct 5, 2021)

I just installed version 2.9.5.0 on my OG XBox One and wanted to let you know it's working flawlessly for all of the systems I've tested so far (NES, SNES, SG1000, Sega Master System, MegaDrive, MegaCD, Gameboy Color, and FinalBurn Neo for arcade games).  I'm REALLY looking forward to the Atari and ColecoVision updates!

One question, is there a way to use sound samples for older arcade games that need them such as Donkey Kong and Zaxxon, or is there support for sound samples planned in the future?

Thanks for all of your hard work on this, it's amazing!


----------



## spyder918 (Oct 19, 2021)

MWCool said:


> I just installed version 2.9.5.0 on my OG XBox One and wanted to let you know it's working flawlessly for all of the systems I've tested so far (NES, SNES, SG1000, Sega Master System, MegaDrive, MegaCD, Gameboy Color, and FinalBurn Neo for arcade games).  I'm REALLY looking forward to the Atari and ColecoVision updates!
> 
> One question, is there a way to use sound samples for older arcade games that need them such as Donkey Kong and Zaxxon, or is there support for sound samples planned in the future?
> 
> Thanks for all of your hard work on this, it's amazing!


Just did the same,  how do you set the controls though?  For ex how do exit a game?  How do you save?  Etc.
Also, how did you import your BIOS files?  I can't move my cursor to hit the Import button.  Doing this all on my XBOne, not a PC.


----------



## MWCool (Nov 3, 2021)

spyder918 said:


> Just did the same,  how do you set the controls though?  For ex how do exit a game?  How do you save?  Etc.
> Also, how did you import your BIOS files?  I can't move my cursor to hit the Import button.  Doing this all on my XBOne, not a PC.


Hey sent you a PM not sure if you got it.  Left small middle button and down with the left joystick or gamepad to get to the menu where you can save, quit etc.  The BIOS part was very fiddly, I think I pressed one of the small middle buttons to toggle over to the part where you can import BIOS files, it took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## Deleted member 575622 (Dec 5, 2021)

I released the source code for the enhanced/gold version days ago:
*github*/*basharast*/*RetrixGold*

Source code was delayed because I want to do some *clean-up* but I didn't had the time for that.
-------------------------

An important feature added to the latest *release 2.9.5* called "*Render Threads*"
You can choose multiple threads for render* (like what GPU do)* but for limited amount of threads
it works better than the regular render *(You need to activate it manually)*.

------------------

*Regarding to XBOX*,
I don't have one so I needed a tester (someone to test and give feedback) to understand what I should do to provide better experience, so far I got nothing 

*Thanks.*


----------



## Deleted member 575622 (Jan 3, 2022)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE RetrixGold 2.9.6*

New Effects System *(GPU based)*
Compressed files support *(zip, 7z, rar, gz, tar)* (using SharpCompress/*Adam Hathcock*)
Improved layouts 
Improved performance *(Thx DekuDesu)*
Ability to see the updated pixels only
Improved *XBox Menu*
Fix core's log (*Thx KimNynxx, Constantin*)
Add instructions to import *BIOS collection *
Set any *overlay *you want

***Performance solution* (I called it "*Crazy Buffer*"), as per my test on low end device I got very good results

*Performance Tips: *

To avoid high memory usage, load the game without compression
After many games you will play the app could get heavy (just restart it)
When the performance drop, just pause..wait..resume
*Note: *X86 & ARM Contains more cores

Enjoy 

*
Effects System:*





*Pixels Update:*


*Overlays:*


----------



## MWCool (Aug 15, 2022)

Deleted member 575622 said:


> I released the source code for the enhanced/gold version days ago:
> *github*/*basharast*/*RetrixGold*
> 
> Source code was delayed because I want to do some *clean-up* but I didn't had the time for that.
> ...


I can test on XBox One if you still need someone.  I just installed 3.08 a few days ago, some things I noticed so far:
Atari 2600: Works Perfectly

Atari 5200: Can't get the 5200 OS to work without crashing with .BIN files, but if you switch to OSB (400/800) or ATARIXL OSs it works perfectly with .ATR files

Atari 7800: Works and plays well, but the sound is not working no matter I do with the options

Coleco: Works, but the very top and bottom of the screen are cut off and nothing in the options can correct this


----------



## MWCool (Aug 15, 2022)

Deleted member 575622 said:


> I released the source code for the enhanced/gold version days ago:
> *github*/*basharast*/*RetrixGold*
> 
> Source code was delayed because I want to do some *clean-up* but I didn't had the time for that.
> ...



I can test on XBox One if you still need someone.

I just installed 3.08 a few days ago and this is what I've found so far:

Atari 2600: Works perfectly

Atari 5200: Crashes if you use the 5200 OS with BIN files, but if you switch to ATARIOSB (400/800) or ATARIXL it works perfectly with ATR files

Atari 7800: Works but no sound, options don't resolve

Colecovision: Works but top and bottom of screen cut off, options don't resolve


----------



## MWCool (Dec 24, 2022)

MWCool said:


> I can test on XBox One if you still need someone.  I just installed 3.08 a few days ago, some things I noticed so far:
> Atari 2600: Works Perfectly
> 
> Atari 5200: Can't get the 5200 OS to work without crashing with .BIN files, but if you switch to OSB (400/800) or ATARIXL OSs it works perfectly with .ATR files
> ...


I


MWCool said:


> I can test on XBox One if you still need someone.  I just installed 3.08 a few days ago, some things I noticed so far:
> Atari 2600: Works Perfectly
> 
> Atari 5200: Can't get the 5200 OS to work without crashing with .BIN files, but if you switch to OSB (400/800) or ATARIXL OSs it works perfectly with .ATR files
> ...


Hello, I have some more feedback.

I just installed v 3.30 and found the following:

Coleco - now that there is an option to change aspect ratio under Scale in the Effects Options you can change it so top and bottom of screen no longer cut off.

Atari 5200/800 - Used to crash when you chose 5200 as OS with .bin files but worked with 800 and 800XL with .atr files, now crashes no matter what OS you choose.

Atari 7800 - works but still no sound.


----------

